# Best way to store the paintings?



## Swan (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi All,

I have started paintings since few years, and initially I was using stretched canvas. When I got a few of them and additional panel seemed to face space constraint - I have done a few paintings on loose canvas. Besides, I have been shifting places in recent past.

But I am not sure what would be the best way to store paintings in loose canvas (oil or acrylic). One of my painting in loose canvas got ruined and it was sad to see. 

Do you have any suggestion on how I can store the loose canvases better? I have been planning to try oil painting, but I feel I should figure out how to store it before I start. Any advice is highly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

Paintings are harmed by air pollution and may also be harmed by great variations in humidity and temperature. That's all. So storing paintings is no problem. Oil paintings darken when stored in the dark. But they go back to normal after a month or so in a light room.


----------



## Swan (Mar 30, 2018)

Thank you for the suggestion!


----------

